# Power steering not working at idle



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

The power steering on my '07 F250 Powerstroke does not work when the vehicle is not moving. I swear that this just started happening, but the dealer is telling me that it's normal, and I have to either move the vehicle forward/backward, or just wrench on the wheel. Are they correct? I've never had a vehicle before where the power steering didn't work unless you are moving. What's the point of that? When you are moving you don't need power steering, but it sure is helpful when parking and plowing!

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Plowin in VT;478818 said:


> The power steering on my '07 F250 Powerstroke does not work when the vehicle is not moving. I swear that this just started happening, but the dealer is telling me that it's normal, and I have to either move the vehicle forward/backward, or just wrench on the wheel. Are they correct? I've never had a vehicle before where the power steering didn't work unless you are moving. What's the point of that? When you are moving you don't need power steering, but it sure is helpful when parking and plowing!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Evan


ur power steering pump should have a decent bit of its power at 1000rmps it should be able to move the front tires around with alittle roll. but the dealer would never know there not out plowing with it. in small spaces u have to turn those wheels alot with out moving alot


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

sounds like you need a new pump


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

new pump? new dealer that doesn't sell FORDS more likely.


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

Take it back and tell them to fix it. It should turn the wheels no problem sitting there. That's the problem with the so called big three. A lack of quality service at dealers.


----------



## Ron G (Jan 2, 2005)

*P/S Problem*

Sounds normal to me. My 2003 F-250 5.4L gasser does the same thing when the plow is up. I have a few friends with the same symptoms. As soon as the revs go above idle, if you start to move, or when there is no plow on the truck, there is no problem. Evidently, Ford did not figure an extra 800-1000 pounds might be hanging off the front of the truck pushing those tires down. By the way, you didn't mention when the truck does this---with or without the plow on and raised or lowered ???

*RON​*


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Ron G;479214 said:


> By the way, you didn't mention when the truck does this---with or without the plow on and raised or lowered ???


Does it w/the plow up or down, as well as when the plow isn't on the truck....


----------



## Ron G (Jan 2, 2005)

Plowin in VT;479301 said:


> Does it w/the plow up or down, as well as when the plow isn't on the truck....


==================================

Then you DO have a problem. Mine only does it with the plow up. It sounds like your P/S pump is not producing enough pressure at idle speed.

*RON​*


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

That's what I thought too. I'm getting a little pissed that a brand new truck w/only 14k miles on it is having this many problems! That's why I traded in my '04 GMC 3500 Duramax, I didn't think it would make it through this season!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

from other post sounds like should that it back too the dealer where you got the truck . they'll be more than happy to fix it seeing that don't wanna lose as a customer . if have a ford dealer near that deals with lot of commercial trucks i'd try going there because they know what its like when a guys trucks are down and need service


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent point if you have a dealer that deals with the commercial trucks you can get better service there. I have 3 all 1999 f-250, f-350, f450. all of them diesels will turn the wheels with the plow up, down it don't matter there is a problem with your truck.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Just got it back from the dealer, and wouldn't ya know it, but the power steering was working perfectly now that I took the plow off. They told me that since the plow was an aftermarket item, I would have to bring it to the shop that installed the plow! WTF??? I got this truck brand new, with the plow already installed!!! 
I have an appointment at the local Fisher dealer on Thursday anyway, so I'll see if they have any ideas.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Does your truck have plow Prep? Cause if it does bring it back with the plow on the truck and tell them that it should work normal


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Yup, factory installed plow prep package. I'm going to wait to bring it back until after my next plow to see if they actually fixed the transmisison this time, or if it is still slipping.:crying:


----------



## Ron G (Jan 2, 2005)

Plowin in VT;481108 said:


> Just got it back from the dealer, and wouldn't ya know it, but the power steering was working perfectly now that I took the plow off. They told me that since the plow was an aftermarket item, I would have to bring it to the shop that installed the plow! WTF??? I got this truck brand new, with the plow already installed!!!
> I have an appointment at the local Fisher dealer on Thursday anyway, so I'll see if they have any ideas.


==========================================
You should have told them that they were the ones that had the plow installed and that they are responsible for the aftermarket equipment that *they* installed.

*RON​*


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

if you have oversized tires or agressive tires also...my 35" bfg muds are hard to turn at idle


----------

